# new mods



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

finally finished it. monitor is sceptre 20.1 5ms widescreen. it is REALLY nice and displays 1080i


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

soooo how did we manage that heart rate thingy ? is that actual water it looks like it in the picture


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol its coolant. the pic didnt turn out as i wanted for that. heartrate thing was UV reactive paint from xoxide http://xoxide.com/paint.html


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i take it the side no longer fits on,i would have run the hoses around the end of the cards to avoid having to drain it to remove the card
i just fitted water cooling very happy with it


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

=/ i dont trust swifttech any more. thought valve was on all the way. it wasnt so now i have to get new vid card. about case door: it does fit but would be major pain. watercooling is still awesome though :grin:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice mod you have there! Looks great!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

cut slits in the case so the pipes stick out when the case side is on ....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

forcifer said:


> =/ i dont trust swifttech any more. thought valve was on all the way. it wasnt so now i have to get new vid card. about case door: it does fit but would be major pain. watercooling is still awesome though :grin:


is that why you were in the video card section lookin for a new vid card.the water cooler killed your old one that stinks:SHOCKED:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea. completely re tightened it. now if it leeks it will be the tube


----------



## jsmith814 (Feb 19, 2005)

Killer mod. I like the wire management too. Forgive me being a newb to liquid cooling but, what do you place in between the fan and the 'radiator'? (I can see it in third, fourth and fifth pics.) Is the fan behind the 'radiator' to draw air over the the fins (or cooling tubes) as it enters? 

Is the 'coolant ' you mention automotive coolant? Prestone? ethylene glycol?

Bummer about the vid card - must suck after all of the hard work. Looks awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

about fan blowing over or sucking: depends on where the radiator is. if the radiator is in the front and fan is on the inside, then you have it sucking the cold air over it. if radiator is in the back of the case and fan is outside, then you have it blow air over the coils. 

the coolant is ethylene glycol. im sorta happy the video card fried now. x1950 is alot better


----------

